# My Apologies



## cabinetman (Jan 21, 2007)

I offer my apology to any Jock or Jockette offended or displeased with my posting a non woodworking related joke. I've tried to tender a range of topics so far that included some techniques that I felt were of some interest. I'm not entirely sure what aspects of woodworking induce a response in the tempo of this forum. It's difficult to know what levels and degrees of woodworking garner interest or "a need to know".

I do enjoy the openess between Jocks and Jockettes and the "speaking of the mind" that ties us together with a common interest.

My sense of humor may be a little off the wall, as over the years I think the solvents have lived up to their warning labels.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I accept your apology, if you'll accept mine. I guess I may have been tired, or in a lousy mood, I usally don't take offense to anything. 
Like you mentioned, my problem is, I must have eaten to much sawdust. *Lets keep being Buddies.*


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Here is my reaction. Hope you will keep being buddies


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

I thought it was funny, but then I used to ride around with Bob and Tom everyday. As far as I'm concerned there's nothing to forgive. And don't blame the solvents, as the lacquer fumes havent kicked in on this end, yet. And i don't suffer from Drain Bamage … uh, I mean, Brain Damage.


----------

